# Learning to swear



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

A 7 year old & a 4 year old are upstairs in their bedroom.

"You know what?" says the 7 year old, "I think it's about time we started swearing."

The 4 year old nods his head in approval.

The 7 year old says

"When we go downstairs for breakfast I'm going to swear first, then you swear after me, ok?'

"Ok' the 4 year old agrees with enthusiasm.

The mother walks into the kitchen and asks the 7 year old what he wants for breakfast.

"Oh sh*t mum, I s'pose I'll have some Coco Pops.

WHACK!! He flew out of his chair, tumbled across the kitchen floor, got up, & ran upstairs crying his eyes out.

She looked at the 4 year old & asked with a stern voice,

"And what do YOU want for breakfast young man?".

"I don't know," he blubbers, "but it won't be f*cking Coco Pops."

Mr L  :lol:


----------



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

LMAO :lol: :lol:


----------



## monkey_boy (Feb 3, 2007)

Funny as [email protected]$k
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Monkey_Boy

Age 3


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

excellent!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

<spits coffee at screen>

classic


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:  :lol:


----------

